# Manhattan Pride Pro Basketball Tryouts (New York City)



## manhattanpride (Sep 20, 2016)

The Manhattan Pride are hosting their annual pro basketball tryouts on Sunday October 9th 2016.

The Pride have had over 15 players who have played or currently playing overseas. Including players like Nate Young (Peru), Irin Stark (Bolivia), and Anthony Hodges (Italy) to name a few. 

Last year's tryouts, five players were selected to training camp, four made the team, and two were starters. One of those players was the team's 3rd leading scorer.

Tryouts Time: Sunday October 9th - 10:00AM to 12:00 PM (Please arrive at 9:45am for the registration process)

*Tryouts will be video taped and posted on YouTube. 




Sign up NOW for the "Early Bird Special" of $19.99. This ends on September 25th

Location:
High School of Graphics 
439 West 49th Street
New York, NY 10019

Visit the Pride online:
ManhattanPride.com

Email [email protected] for questions and inquires. 

The link to register for tryouts:
ManhattanPrideTryouts2016.Eventbrite.com


----------



## berniestein (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks mate for sharing this information.


----------

